# Weekend Cook



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2017)

I did a pastrami for a friend Friday and then fired the Akorn up again  Saturday to cook a brisket for us to eat today. I cooked the brisket at  275* with apple wood chunks and lump charcoal. I wanted to see how a 50*  elevation above my usual cook temp would affect the time it took to  smoke it. The brisket was 12 pounds and was done in 7 hours. Much  quicker than 225* would have done it. When I removed the meat from the  cooker, I bent it to fit my pan and almost separated the point from the  flat right then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I held it whole in the fridge to help keep it from drying out. I sliced  the flat and warmed it in a slow cooker, and cut up the point section  into cubes for burnt ends, today. I did corn on the Akorn as well.






































Save​


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 24, 2017)

Sigh....

Ross


----------

